

Hey HN, I am looking for feedback - bestsignal

I have put my first Android application on the market and I am interested in receiving some feedback.  I hope to grow the application and make it great over time, but I want to do so based on what the customer would like, not what I think they would like.<p>The application is called BestSignal and it currently has two main functions.  The first function is to give users control over when their phone switches between Wifi and cellular signals based on their respective strengths.  Many of us have experienced the situation where our phone hangs onto a wifi connection that is down to one bar even though we have 3 or 4 bars of a 3G or 4G connection.  Now you can change that!  For example, if you want to switch while Wifi is still two bars strong as long as cellular has 3 bars, then simply set the values with our easy-to-use interface and your done!<p>The second function is that BestSignal gives users the ability to monitor their cellular data usage in order to avoid those costly overage charges at the end of their billing cycle!  We even allow you to set a warning level so you can be notified that you are getting close to you data limit.<p>There are a number of other conveniences BestSignal offers, including configuring connections to open networks, deciding if you want to ignore 2G networks when dropping Wifi, and giving quick access to battery-saving toggles (e.g. activating airplane mode or turning on/off your Wifi radio).<p>My ultimate goal is to make the application a go-to place to help users manage their data needs.  Please let me know what you think of the application (either by commenting here, or through the "Contact BestSignal" button in the application) and I will work towards improving the application.  Thank you for taking the time to check out BestSignal!<p>Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eightythirty.bestsignal<p>Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Signal-LLC-BestSignal/dp/B007QEIHEE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&#38;qid=1333247460&#38;sr=8-1
======
GoofyGewber
Looks pretty good!

~~~
bestsignal
Thank you for taking the time to look and comment. I really appreciate it.

